

How Canada's Usage-Base Internet Billing May Affect You - TGJ
http://www.tested.com/news/how-canadas-usage-base-internet-billing-may-affect-you/1748/

======
p90x
Usage-Based Billing in Canada has been canceled.

"Ottawa to reverse CRTC Internet billing decision"
[http://www.tested.com/news/how-canadas-usage-base-
internet-b...](http://www.tested.com/news/how-canadas-usage-base-internet-
billing-may-affect-you/1748/)

